# My cubing progression



## Jack Law (Jun 7, 2022)

this is my first progression thread in the last year ive broken many pbs here are some of the singles below!

2x2 single: 0.68
3x3 single:9.75
pyraminx single:1.21
5x5 single: 2:50.15
skewb single: 2.64
mirror blocks single: 36.52
4x4 single 1:38.91
3x3 oh single: 28.89
kilominx single: 1:15.70
2x2 bld single: 13.88
3x3 with feet single: 7 min
2-3-4 relay single: 3:05.26
2-3-4-5 relay single: 8:34.21


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 8, 2022)

Keep progressing!

Do you do BLD?


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jun 8, 2022)

Can't wait to see you progress faster than me! Lol


----------



## Jack Law (Jun 21, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Keep progressing!
> 
> Do you do BLD?


only 2x2 blind which i usually just guess in


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 21, 2022)

WHACKITROX said:


> only 2x2 blind which i usually just guess in


Cool keep progressing. 2BLD is not an official event.

Do move onto 3BLD sometime soon.


----------

